# Attacking Reflection



## kb3781 (Jul 22, 2008)

All:
I have an adult Male Pseudotropheus sp. Flameback in a 120 gallon tank.
For some reason he has taken to attacking his reflection in the side of the tank every night when the tank light causes him to see himself in the glass. He really goes after himself with mouth wide open pressed against the glass and he won't stop until I turn the tank light off or turn on enough lights in the room to make the reflection go away.
He's the largest fish in the tank with about 30 other mainly Malawi Cichlids.

Any ideas???


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

he's trying to intimidate himself :lol: 
Don't stress to much a few fish of mine have gone through that phase, it shouldn't last long


----------

